# anyone know where to buy 66t 48p spur gear for tc4 ?



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

looo=kin for a 66t spur gear for a assoc. tc4 does anyone know where or if these are available..I know they were manufactured at one time but not having much luck locating any...


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

have you tried robbies he has that unusual stuff.


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom, I thin Robinson has a 60 62 64 66 & 68 tooth spur gears.
Butch


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Here you go...

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEY20&P=7


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to need one of these, too. Got my late model set up this weekend and I don't think I'm getting enough speed with 32/69 gearing. I think I remember Steve saying he had to go all the way down to a 60.


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm running a 35/69....still haven't conquered it 100% but close.....I bought a 60t from Butch Fri. and put it in ...way to much power for me....would'nt even know it was the same car...thanks guys for the info I see what I can come up with....I googled robinson and couldn't find anything...moose has a 66t so someone has made them a.t one time or other.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Tom, just click that link I posted. Tower sells all kinds of Robinson spurs and pinions.


----------

